# Zapco, Morel, and Image Dynamics



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Im selling my DC's, CD2Comps, and Elate SW 9s on ebay.

eBay Seller: aviation35: Electronics items on eBay.com


----------



## Toyopl (Apr 3, 2010)

ouch, 0 feedback on ebay will be your enemy, gl with the sale


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotta start somewhere... 

and he's a regular enough member on here which would help..


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I appreciate that Damo98. I had an old ebay account that I lost login info to and eBay hasnt been helpful with it. In my opinion, paypal and ebay regulations are so stiff now that ebay is a fairly safe place to buy from. Electronics purchases are held in paypal accounts until the item is delivered and verified by tracking number. I think its a relatively fail safe system.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

My auctions are ending tonight, be sure to check them out....


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

must resist CD2's....


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

nah... might as well buy them... lol


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Zapco DC's didn't sell. PM me with a offer if you're interested


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Horns didnt sell... if your interested PM me a offer


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

So the Morel's are gone, correct?


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Morels are sold


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I have relisted my horns if anyone is interested.

Image Dynamics CD2Comp Horns Brand New - eBay (item 160424825594 end time Apr-20-10 13:58:16 PDT)


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

ignore that question, just saw the auction properly...


----------



## GlockandRoll (Oct 2, 2009)

Just bid, austinaxeworks is my eBay alias.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the bid man


----------



## GlockandRoll (Oct 2, 2009)

NP man, glad to help a long-standing good member here get some eBay feedback.

BTW, any chance you will add a buy-it-now, I'd rather just give you the money for it when I pass through later this week?

I'm in Austin, and driving to New Orleans for a funeral.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I cant add a buy it now since you've already placed a bid


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

The horns are gone in 40 minutes.... Im still trying to sell 3 brand new Zapco DC's, if anyone is interested pm me a offer. I have a 200.2 and 2 350.2's


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

all the Zapcos are still available....... They are about to go back on ebay.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

I relisted my Zapco DC's on ebay.

eBay Seller: aviation35: Electronics items on eBay.com


----------

